# NC Judge on Religous Homeschooling



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 21, 2009)

Wake judge orders home schoolers into public classrooms :: WRAL.com


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 21, 2009)

This is old news there have been about three previous threads on this just this past week.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 21, 2009)

No problem brother, 

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------

